# Can you get rejected from a trade?



## jutes85 (10 Mar 2004)

I just getting a little worried, I have finished and handed in all of my papers and the reqruited told me that they are awaiting from someone that decides whether I get the trade or not (526). 

Is there a possiblity that they will reject my application and therefore I would not get in (the military), or will I just have to wait for one of my other choices to open? (514)


----------



## cathtaylor (10 Mar 2004)

Have you done the aptitude test yet? That is what normally determines whether you qualify or not for a trade.


----------



## jutes85 (11 Mar 2004)

I have completed everything and awaiting the phone call, I just hope that it all works out. Perhaps I will not make April‘s BMQ, but I should be in June‘s or July‘s.


----------



## combat_medic (11 Mar 2004)

Each trade has specific standards for the written test, the medical, education etc.. For example, if your eyesight is crap but you scored high on the written test, you won‘t get into the infantry, but you could still be a medic. If you have no colour vision, you can‘t be an engineer or an artilleryman, but you can still be in the infantry. Each trade has certain factors that you need to qualify for in each different assesment, and if you don‘t meet all of them, then you won‘t get into that particular trade.


----------



## venero (11 Mar 2004)

Do Reserves have a BMQ in April? I was under the impression they only had it in June or December.


----------



## Greywolf (11 Mar 2004)

I guess it all depends on how many openings they have for each trade.  If there are only 20 openings and 50 people who qualify for the trade, 30 people still won‘t get in.


----------



## McInnes (11 Mar 2004)

BMQ for the reserves are usually run by home units. Thus, it depends on where you are for how often/where the BMQ coarses take place.


----------



## yot (12 Mar 2004)

is any possible that the trade reject my application? 

like I passed the interview, but the officer said it is not his decision to hide me. I apply for 12 medical company in Vancouver,BC. So I am just worried about if any possible 12 medical company reject my application.

One more question, does anyone know when the trade of medical tech will be opened?

Thanks


----------



## koach (12 Mar 2004)

Since you are applying for the reserves, your file will be sent to the unit for final review when it is complete.  The reserve unit will then decide if they have a postion available for you.

Each reserve unit has its own requirements and positions that need to be filled so the only person who would be able to answer your second question would be the recruiting office at the unit.


----------



## Gibson27 (22 Sep 2004)

o.k guys here's the deal, I sent an application after my aptitude, apparently down in NL that's the procedure, go figure, and it was sent back with a letter explaining that i needed cert documents and i was missing 2 letters of reference, which wasn't indicated in the application package i was given by the way.

So then i send it in again, with all documents but my references sent in their forms as they are supposed to do as indicated on the bottom portion of the reference form. All seems well, they i receive my provincial birth cert back in the mail with no  other documents. I tried contacting them via phone and e-mail, what next should i go down? How long does this usually take? It's been over a month now.

I appreciate any help with this, i hope my first attempt to apply isn't being used against me even though they implied in the letter sent that if i never got it right the second time the file would be destroyed and closed.


----------



## SEB123 (22 Sep 2004)

go down there and ask them what's going on, I don't think you should worry


----------



## buffboyali (23 Sep 2004)

Thats weird that your application didn't mention anything about 2 references or didn't have the reference sheets in it. But yeah best thing to do is go down to the recruiting center and sort things out with them. Oh and after everthing is fixed you'll be waiting at least a month or so.


----------



## arctictern (23 Sep 2004)

He probably just over looked it? When I got my application package the recruiter went over it with me one on one and highlighted everything that needs to be filled out.

On the list of things you need in the application package like birth certificate high school transscripts it says 2 letters of reference.


----------



## Gibson27 (23 Sep 2004)

Nope never overlooked it, the recruiter basically gave me an application after the results of the CFAT were discussed with me, there was a CD-rom with the downloadable forms but there wasn't anything on paper in the package that outlined what was required. Weird indeed. Well I'm heading down tomorrow and hopefully I'll get my answers. Keep ya posted.


----------



## tech2002 (14 Nov 2008)

I am hoping this is right section to ask this, did search came empty no answer for this .. 

Friend of mine son was joining this year, everything went well, until medical came to question , he wrote something during before CFAT test started that he took specific medication 12 years ago, so army doc requested history, he took the meds for year for his depression, then he was clear of it, and never required any meds, and had yearly meeting for 3 years after he stop taking meds, and was sign off with healthy mark, so he sent those info  a week later letter came with bad news, he is stunt at the decision
since my recruitment over 1 and half ago, things have changed, I couldn't provide answer then contact your CFRC , he did they coulnd't provide much answer then what was written , and told him to contact med doc, but same story.. .
I know once you are in army you can talk to counselor for what ever help you need.. 
does something similar exist for civilians ? or should I tell him to contact DND Ombudsman ?


----------



## TCBF (14 Nov 2008)

- How old is he, roughly?


----------



## BC Old Guy (14 Nov 2008)

In order to challenge the medical decision, your friend's son will need to get a letter from the doctor, preferably the one that treated him, providing specific information to the Recruiting medical staff.  There should be a form/letter he could get from the recruiting medical staff, which provides the questions that the doctor needs to answer.  The doctors letter is then forwarded to the Recruiting Medical Officer, who will decide based on the information in the letter whether or not your friend's son meets military medical standards. 

If your friend, or the son, have problems with addressing this issue, then they should discuss their options with the Det Comd or the CFRC CO.


----------



## tech2002 (14 Nov 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - How old is he, roughly?


he is 29 years old


----------



## TCBF (14 Nov 2008)

tech2002 said:
			
		

> he is 29 years old



- It will be interesting to see if age was a factor - a bout of childhood depression may have been less of an influence on the decision, but, every case is different.


----------



## tech2002 (14 Nov 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> In order to challenge the medical decision, your friend's son will need to get a letter from the doctor, preferably the one that treated him, providing specific information to the Recruiting medical staff.  There should be a form/letter he could get from the recruiting medical staff, which provides the questions that the doctor needs to answer.  The doctors letter is then forwarded to the Recruiting Medical Officer, who will decide based on the information in the letter whether or not your friend's son meets military medical standards.
> 
> If your friend, or the son, have problems with addressing this issue, then they should discuss their options with the Det Comd or the CFRC CO.



I will talk to him this weekend , I do recall the letter that before he sent to doc, he showed me, and it didn't look 'scary' clear indication of the issue, then what was required to correct it, then final statements were that he has improved over past 3 years and there are no effects noted, and in healthy state, and his doctors as well gave him good healthy marks , I will tell him to give call and find out what info they need to get to clear this..


----------



## KingKikapu (9 Jan 2009)

This is interesting.  I myself suffered through a bout of bad depression after numerous unrelated things happened within a short span of time.  Long story short: I was a wreck, my grades suffered tremendously, and I gruffly refused to get help, partly because I wanted to suffer.  Looking back, it was a moronic thing to do, but what's done is done.  It took me a little while, but I steered my life back on course, and I'm proud of my accomplishments.  That said, I worry a little that I might be flagged as a risk either because of my self-diagnosis, or for my decision to deal with it on my own.

I wish your son best of luck in his application.


----------



## tech2002 (1 Feb 2009)

Just update , I have received some advise, and pass the information, they try get some more information, they got contacted by Army Medical Center, the explanation was given that his past can re-establish again if he will find himself in similar situation in the future, and they can't risk this, unfortunately the decision was final with no opportunities to appeal.  He decided to move on, upgrade his skills, and do something else.. 
thanks


----------



## Hogie (5 Feb 2009)

For others reading with the same questions, just a footnote - don't call the DND Ombudsman because you aren't fit to enrol!  The Ombudsman does stuff like advocate for Afghanistan veterans and their benefits, or major administrative complaints within the CF, etc.  I'm afraid he doesn't badger medical officers to make applicants fit when they aren't.  No disrespect intended.


----------



## Occam (5 Feb 2009)

Hogie said:
			
		

> For others reading with the same questions, just a footnote - don't call the DND Ombudsman because you aren't fit to enrol!  The Ombudsman does stuff like advocate for Afghanistan veterans and their benefits, or major administrative complaints within the CF, etc.  I'm afraid he doesn't badger medical officers to make applicants fit when they aren't.  No disrespect intended.



I'm afraid you're mistaken.  The mandate of the Ombudsman may be found here.  As you can see, "A person applying to become a member" may bring a complaint to the Ombudsman when the matter is directly related to the Department of National Defence or the Canadian Forces.

By the way, the Ombudsman is a _she_.


----------



## Skitzo_222 (15 Jul 2010)

hey, just wondering if someone could help me out.  i applied online to the canadian forces (infintry being my chosen trade) and then phoned my local reqruiting office (New Westminster).  The lady told me that they wern't accepting applications for that trade, and the application i wrote online would be deleted.  I understand it's very competative to get into the forces, but in order for me to get into the infantry, do i need to keep phoning the reqruiting office and finding out when there's job openings or is there a waiting list i can be put onto?  i understand i could be waiting 6 months to a year to get in, but i didn't know if i just had to keep phoning the reqruiters office and ask if there's an opening of if i could just apply once and wait for them to phone me when there's an oppening.


----------



## Pokiey (15 Jul 2010)

From how it's looking right now, infantry will be closed until at least 2011.

If a trade is closed they will not process your application.

My advice, read through the MANY threads around here on the topic, study for your CFAT, get in shape and be prepared to stick it out for the long haul.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Jul 2010)

Hopefully your spelling on your application was better than in your post.

Do they teach English, grammar and stuff like that in school anymore ???

Failing that...spellcheck works.


----------



## readytogo (15 Jul 2010)

Get comfortable, it could be a long run from everything im reading.  Other than that i got 2 words for ya.....education and exercise, that being do as much of both as you can while you wait!!!


RTG


----------



## Luke O (15 Jul 2010)

Just get ready to wait.  Keep yourself busy training.

I first applied in January, and leave in November.  So personally it's about 10 - 10.5 months from the time I walked into the recruiting office to the time I leave for BMQ.


----------



## mwc (15 Jul 2010)

I applyed a few weeks ago, im glad they took my application. Good thing is while i wait 10-12 months i get to finish my last year of college.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (15 Jul 2010)

mwc said:
			
		

> I _applyed_ a few weeks ago.



Dear lord, use spell check.


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Jul 2010)

Hi Skitzo_222 

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

*Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html*

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Army Fitness Manual, see http://www.army.dnd.ca/2field_engineers/images/B-GL-382-003-PT-001.pdf


Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, please start reading.

Dileas

Tess

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## Roofus (18 Jan 2011)

Today I called the recruiting office and was told I was being sent a letter from Ottawa explaining why I was denied. I know it has to do with my asthma, I personally disagree and I know my asthma is nothing and not an issue, I had several doctors say I am fine. But I quess thats just how it goes. I am wondering what are my options now? I have not gotten the letter so it may say on it what I can do now... but I am wondering and im anxious to know, if I can reapply or what?


----------



## vmalin84 (18 Jan 2011)

what trade were you going for?


----------



## Roofus (18 Jan 2011)

Combat Engineering.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2011)

Roofus,

Mate, I feel for you.  However, there is not much that can be done...unless....the Search function is used!!

That's right, for a minimum fee of using your fingers, to click a few letters, then pressing enter, you can have all the answers you are looking for.  That's Right!!! All the answers about challenging decisions that the Government makes with regards to your Application!

_"I had had a club foot, and I applied to the Canadian Forces, and was denied.  I really was angered, however I used the search function on milnet.ca, and found that I would need a doctor to examine the criteria used to enlist, and state whether I could join.  I did this, and found out the CF was correct. Thank you Milnet.ca, you really have all the answers if one looks!"

-Marge - Nova Scotia

"I had Asthma since I was a kid.  I was very active, and my mom said to me I could be whatever I wanted.  I applied to the CF to become a JTF operator.  Unfortunately, I did not have the correct documentation stating that my Asthma did not cause any medical limitations to the path I chose.  I was denied, and that made me angry.  I was about to post a one off question on Milnet.ca, but I found the search function and got all the answers I needed.  Thanks milnet.ca you Rock!  With your help, I have enlisted in school and have decided to follow a path in I.T instead!

-Jimbo - Ontario
_


Folks, you too can find all the answers you seek by investing a little time, and using the search function!  Order now, and receive a compilation of all the famous hits and stories of "Super Applicant" exclusive to milnet.ca!!

Don't waste any time, Search and win!

dilea

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

